# Rare Old School Zapco Studio Z150 The Driving Force Amp Amplifier Zeff USA



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Re-listed with 27 people watching. Only had 2 offers which were less than I've seen the Studio 50 sell for. You don't see the Z150 very often. Great amp here 

RARE Old School Zapco Studio Z150 The Driving Force Amp Amplifier Zeff USA | eBay


----------

